# Nitro!!!!!!!!



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I would like to get an On-road car. I have no idea of what to get!!!
I wouldn't race it, but just like do Parking lot things.
I see that HPI has the RS4 type 18SS. Does anyone have one/tried one before????
Any input would be Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Bar26

there is all kinds of onroad touring cars.
were put on a club race this weekend in Highland,Hills Ohio
you can take a look at the different kind in action !!!!
Hpi R40 ,serpent,mugen,yokomo,ntc3,traxxas 4-tec,kyosho,mongoose G4....my club race them All..........


if you live close by this area,stop in........


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Bar26

we have a outdoor layout on road course size 190ft x 70ft with a pit lane & driver stand & restroom & hotdog stand

we also race at other tracks in mentor, strongsville. so if you can make it 
we will have more info on those other tracks....club membership & other info.......

The next and first race outdoor is in June. day will be on a sunday. date 6/12/05 practice is on saturday 6/11/05 starts about 4pm


About this race in June :
location is at Army Base Parking Lot & the race starts at noon sign ups over 11:30am sunday..........

#P.A.T.T.S starting system
# 1 hour long A main
# Awards that sameday
# 2 classes that day only (1/10 Touring Class & >> not in the same class 1/8 4wd &1/8 2wd .21 nitro motor class) 
#up to 20 cars on the track at the same time.......
# practice the day before..
# Name of this event is (The 1 hour NixFix Enduro R/C Le Mans Race)
#awards go to the Top five in each class ....
#Touring car class nitro motor size .12 & .15 (no .21 in this class)>>>and no gas tank mods....more rules will apply
#1/8 scale class nitro motor size .21 motor only & no gas tank mods >>>> more rule will apply.....
# look for flyers in your local hobbystores
#Race fee is $15.00 per class

# this race will be filled with lots of pit stops,tire changes,glow plugs changes,front & rear end change just like the Lemans race...


What is the P.A.T.T.S system: Pre- Assembled Table Top Start
at the start of the race you as a racer will stand 30ft from the pit area at the sound of tone it will be a small foot race to your table
you will install 4 tires,glow plug,car body,fuel and head to the drivers stand first one on the track will start the 1 hour clock..... 




Thanks,Race you later.....


----------

